# Kitten spitting?



## Kittykat42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello everyone I am a new kitten owner and am finding our 11 week old boy a bit of a challenge. He has a habit of making a kind of spit or almost like a tutting noise at me for no apparent reason. He also completely freaked out when we tok him to the vet throwing himself around his box, hissing, spitting. I am worried he is going to have aggression problems already. Can anyone advise me on this. Many thanks.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Spitting is fear not aggression. GO calmly and gently with him. How long have you had him? What is his background? How have you integrated him into the house? How much house does he have run of? 

Have you tried calming pheromone diffusers like Feliway or Pet rescue?


----------



## Kittykat42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. We have had him two weeks today. He seems quite boisterous and we play lots. We are three adults in the house so have tried to ease him into our family calmly and gently letting him find his own way. He has a large kitchen and utility area when we are not at home. He also bites our hands a lot even when we just try to stroke him. He likes to sit on my husbands shoulder when we are sat on the sofa and it seems to be then that he spits at me if I speak to him. I am not very experienced with cats but trying to learn to understand him.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

With the biting just gently blow on his face and say no (in a soft voice) - if he continues gently place him on the floor and ignore him. It sounds like he isn't used to noise or company and despite you getting him at 9 weeks he doesn't sound at all socialised. My kittens have the radio on all day to get them used to music, talking and strange advert noises. Talk to him very calmly and softly - when you go to stroke him let him know you are gong to do it, hum or make noises at him so you don't make him jump. Talk to him all the time you are in the house. Leave a radio on for him when you go out. 

DOn't play with him with your hands, that just encourages him to bite and scratch at them - use toys. You think he is energetic now - wait another 4 weeks!


----------



## Kittykat42 (Sep 17, 2012)

I leave the radio on for him when he is alone. I used to have a collie and he used to love the radio being on. We have also given him a small teddy and a ticking clock so he feels a bit comforted. I think we are all getting a bit stressed that he is not happy. He came from quite a large litter so I dont think he was socialised very much. Thank you again for your advice and I will try those suggestions you made. Fingers crossed!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Large litters mean nothing on the socialisation stakes - the 'breeder' sitting in with the kittens and playing with them, them not being taken away from mum too early (10 weeks is the earliest I would consider), all work with socialising - being in a large litter means you get to play lots which is good. I have 5 five week olds at the moment (not that large) but from the moment they were born I have held them and stroked them, and made sure they are used to people and voices. (can't crack the hoover yet but working on it). The minute I walk into their kitten room them bombard me. They try to nibble me but already I have begun to teach them to lick instead and they are fast learners. 

By the way - the cost of advice is a picture of your kitten!


----------



## Kittykat42 (Sep 17, 2012)

That sounds so wonderful. Unfortunately I don't think any of that happened with Wilf. I just hope we can bring him on all okay. He has given us some moments of real joy already and he is a gorgeous boy. I would love to upload a photo but am using an iPad and not entirely sure how to do it. Would have to wait for my youngest to get home from work to give instruction.


----------

